# Budgies in dire need in Michigan



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If there is anyone in the Detroit Michigan area looking to adopt a few budgies please consider contacting The Detroit Animal Welfare Group (DAWG), they and several other shelters took in hundreds of budgies from a hoarding situation, the count is now over 800, adoptions will begin late January. *WARNING* should you choose to google the site there are some very disturbing photos and we are choosing not to post those here.


----------



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

This was on the news. Crazy amount of budgies this person had. Yikes! Insane! Those poor birds!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

BudgieFan16 said:


> This was on the news. Crazy amount of budgies this person had. Yikes! Insane! Those poor birds!


I had not seen it on the news, one of our members alerted me about it. Terrible situation, I wish I was closer so I could physically help, I know how much work it is, I helped with a similar situation years ago with 340 birds.


----------



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

Cody said:


> I had not seen it on the news, one of our members alerted me about it. Terrible situation, I wish I was closer so I could physically help, I know how much work it is, I helped with a similar situation years ago with 340 birds.


Yeah it was on USA Today, and some other outlets. But mostly local news sites in Detroit. Crazy. I can’t fathom how this person let this happen. 800+ budgies!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Horrific. I pray these little ones are able to go to good homes somehow.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*PLEASE -- if anyone is in the Detroit area and is able to help, please do so.*


----------



## Vixenfur (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm in Chicago and starting to look for a companion for my budgie but I worry about making such a long journey with a budgie... however I have friends in Michigan that I'm sharing this information with. Such a sad situation!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

They would do fine in a car ride. The 291 that are at the Birds and Beaks Rescue in Battlecreek, MI Birds and Beaks or Birds and Beaks Rescue and Rehab have had the disease testing come back all clear, a miracle in itself. This second link is the facebook page if you want to learn more about them.


----------



## Vixenfur (Nov 28, 2021)

Cody said:


> They would do fine in a car ride. The 291 that are at the Birds and Beaks Rescue in Battlecreek, MI Birds and Beaks or Birds and Beaks Rescue and Rehab have had the disease testing come back all clear, a miracle in itself. This second link is the facebook page if you want to learn more about them.


Thank you for the link, they're the closest of the rescues I saw in Michigan too. I'm definitely looking into this!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*@Vixenfur -- My budgies had a minimum of an 8 hour car ride from the breeder to my home.

Then, all of my birds had a 13 hour car trip when I moved from VA to Florida.
Budgies will definitely do just fine in the car.*


----------

